# ESP 7 string teles (Stephen Carpenter new customs)



## nikt (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2006)

I deem those false.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah sweet, finally more pics of the one I posted last month, nice.

And rg7420user...these rule you \m/


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 19, 2006)

x10000

It needs to come in black


----------



## Donnie (Sep 19, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I deem those false.


Denied.  

Damn, I hope they make those a production model. 
I've been wanting a 7 string tele forever.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 19, 2006)

That is really nice actually, the cream one, if I had a Tele 7, it would be that color definitely. The other black one is pretty cool too.


----------



## Kotex (Sep 19, 2006)

Those are kinda' cool. I like the white one.


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 19, 2006)

I want that so bad
infact, screw the Ibanez 8. if ESP were to make this a production model I'll be buying it.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 19, 2006)

The black tele looks smoking. Come on ESP bring that model out to the masses.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 19, 2006)

I went to the Family Values tour and he was using those...very sick indeed


----------



## Elysian (Sep 19, 2006)

the headstock reminds me of schecter... not bad looking guitars...


----------



## XEN (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, his name isn't on the fretboard. That's a definite plus. I never cared for the Tele shape, but that's no Tele. That's a 7 string guitar with EMGs. Fuck the shape, I'd take one. I might not buy it, but hey, more power to the tele fans. I'm not knocking it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2006)

Elysian said:


> the headstock reminds me of schecter... not bad looking guitars...


*cough* ESP Vintage headstock *cough*


----------



## Steve Longstreth (Sep 19, 2006)

The body shape is definatly tele.. I should know I'm playing one right now!

A tele with humbuckers would have some serious BALLS.

*prays for a swamp ash body*


----------



## dowenprs (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is a close up of the white one.






The mod over at the esp board said that he will be updating the custom gallery soon with pictures of both his 7 string tele's. The mod also said that he got a couple of 7 string V's as well, and that pictures would be coming soon for those as well. I am really looking forward to pics of the V's! 7 strings look awesome as V's!


Peace

Dan


----------



## Drew (Sep 19, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Denied.
> 
> Damn, I hope they make those a production model.
> I've been wanting a 7 string tele forever.



Just, um, without the EMG's. If you're gonna do a Tele, low gain is the way to go.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 19, 2006)

Shut up, Drew. 
Other than a 7 string tele, I've always wanted a 6'er tele with a humbucker in the bridge position and a floyd.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice! Now if he'd get rid of the retarded pickup configuration and put in something like say DiMarzio PAF7s that'd really kick ass. Of course with the pick guard it makes it a little easier to give it a neck pickup...


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 19, 2006)

i swear i'm the only guitarist on the planet besides stef that likes that pickup combination.


----------



## Adam (Sep 19, 2006)

It has shitty fret access though other than the lack of a neck p/u prett nice guit.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Sep 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> Just, um, without the EMG's.


+1. anything with bridge & middle EMGs or a tune-o-matic bridge is _not_ a Tele, no matter what it's shaped like.



Drew said:


> If you're gonna do a Tele, low gain is the way to go.


not low gain, but Tele gain--a super-bright bridge single-coil. if somebody someday doesn't do a 7-string Tele right, i'll break down and build my own. wonder if i could make a Parsons string-bender work on the low B....


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 19, 2006)

i didnt expect to like that but its really cool actually


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i swear i'm the only guitarist on the planet besides stef that likes that pickup combination.


no, I hate neck pickups, waay too bassy, not enough grind.


and Drew, teles are good for anything.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 19, 2006)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> +1. anything with bridge & middle EMGs or a tune-o-matic bridge is _not_ a Tele, no matter what it's shaped like.


 
Well, it *looks* like a tele.  I could really give a crap what pickups are in it. It looks cool and looks like a tele.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 19, 2006)

I just shat with pure RAGE!

sorry, I think its horrible


----------



## dowenprs (Sep 19, 2006)

> i swear i'm the only guitarist on the planet besides stef that likes that pickup combination.



Nope. I love the middle humbucker too, especially in a 7 string. Hums sound amazing to me in the middle position.









Peace


Dan


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 19, 2006)

i like it ... but it's not really a tele ... it's an alternative shape for a metal guitar. matter of fact ... an inverted ESP style headstock and it'd would rule.

i think it's more of a "mocking country" kinda thing anyway ... it's a fashion statement. i'm sure doesn't "sound" like a tele!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 19, 2006)

Who cares if it sounds like a tele. He's Stephen Carpenter from the DEFTONES. It's fine for what they do. Personally I had a USA BC Rich Archtop Neck-Thru Tele type guitar once that was fucking awesome. It had a duncan and was a great hard rock/metal axe. Metal teles are rad :yeswa:


----------



## nikt (Sep 19, 2006)

mmmmmm the Meegs BC RIch, I will take it as a 7 string


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 19, 2006)

A seven string telecaster would be a good thing. Telecaster bodies tend to be bigger and have more mass that start bodies so they get more bottom end. So if they lose those horrible EMG's that guitar would rule.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 19, 2006)

the white one looks awesome, I wish I liked the tele shape more, always far prefered a strat/soloist shape


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Who cares if it sounds like a tele. He's Stephen Carpenter from the DEFTONES. It's fine for what they do. Personally I had a USA BC Rich Archtop Neck-Thru Tele type guitar once that was fucking awesome. It had a duncan and was a great hard rock/metal axe. Metal teles are rad :yeswa:


i got no issues with that ... i'm saying implying that it's not a true tele is obvious.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 19, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> and Drew, teles are good for anything.




+10000


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2006)

lol i wouldnt be able to jam metal w/ a tele. it would feel so... wrong.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd kill for one of these in a 7-string, but his is badass as well.


































Uh...how'd that last one get in there?


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Sep 19, 2006)

I really like it. I think I might build something like that for my first project guitar. Ive always loved the tele design.


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> lol i wouldnt be able to jam metal w/ a tele. it would feel so... wrong.


john 5 seems to "get by" with one


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ryan said:


> lol i wouldnt be able to jam metal w/ a tele. it would feel so... wrong.


lol, the guy in Wintersun disagrees...he even has a blonde/yellow one with single coils in it \m/ lol


----------



## omentremor (Sep 19, 2006)

I personally find the teles freaking ugly. But that's just me.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 19, 2006)

omentremor said:


> I personally find the teles freaking ugly. But that's just me.




I second that everyone looks for change.........this is not a good change


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok i took the pic down cause dood's band actually isnt that bad hehe

BUT HELLO KITTY LEGOLAS STAYS!




\m/


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd prefer it ash bodied. And, a neck pickup for once!

Oh ya, I want the voluptuous creature in the 3rd shot, thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 19, 2006)

haha


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 20, 2006)

I saw it at the Family Values tour.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn I want to see the family values tour, Dir en grey is touring with it and they are at least 8 times better than the other bads...man fuck korn for not coming to charlotte.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 20, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> man fuck korn for not coming to charlotte.


Dude that sucks major balls


----------



## b3n (Sep 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yah we all need metal lessons from Legolas here:



 Awesome.

That white tele is pretty cool. +1 Vote for a neck 'bucker though. I'll let him off this time, as it's _Stef's_ guitar and not mine.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 20, 2006)

I like those, the Tele is such an underrated metal guitar. It's such and unmetal shape it's extra metal when you play metal on it. Does that make sense?  My old guitar teacher had a USA Tele, just the standard bottom of the USA range model. That used to get some seriously nice metal tones from it's bridge single coil.



eleven59 said:


>


 
I'll take a 7 string version of this please!


----------



## Lozek (Sep 20, 2006)

Tele's are grim. End of


----------



## darren (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd rather see a 7-string version of that Jaguar baritone he's playing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 20, 2006)

darren said:


> I'd rather see a 7-string version of that Jaguar baritone he's playing.


That would be fantabulous if you ask me.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a bit of a Mike Stern fan, so... a 7 string version of this would be very vey k00l!!! I tried his sig ax earlier this year thru a Peavey XXL combo. It can do the metal thang all right. It's not just for jazz anymore.

Yamaha's Mike Stern Pacifica





59 duncan in the neck, and tele hotrails in the bridge. And better contours and curves than the Fender American Deluxe Tele. Plus, the body binding, and six saddle bridge. Best hot rod tele I've ever played. The pu's are four conductor, so one could put in a 5 way switch for extra tones, or have push-pull versions of the volume and tone knobs to add a parallel wiring option for each pickup.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 22, 2006)

The Deftones latest video and he's got the white one in it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjgCgEvtoNc


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 22, 2006)

Donnie said:


> The Deftones latest video and he's got the white one in it:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjgCgEvtoNc


Cool find, thanks.


----------



## skinhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Pure F*cking Metal!!!
i love strange telecasters, my next guitar will be a 8 string RG and then a 8 string teleca.
ciao.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2006)

interesting that would be....


----------



## jem_legacy (Oct 14, 2007)

WTF! I swear this guy has the same personality as me! I designed one custom just like those. And His baritones are everything I thought of too!


----------



## midian (Oct 14, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol, the guy in Wintersun disagrees...he even has a blonde/yellow one with single coils in it \m/ lol



...only read the first 3 pages, but thats right, jari uses a tokai-tele


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 14, 2007)

Way to bump a *year old* thread.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 14, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Way to bump a *year old* thread.



 

At least it's for that ESP Tele-7


----------



## Kakaka (Oct 14, 2007)

Those SC look nicer.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 14, 2007)

Are Stef's necks wider than standard (so to speak) 7's? Every time I see one of his guitars, the neck looks wider than other models or brands...

Or maybe it's just my eyes...


----------



## skinhead (Oct 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Denied.
> 
> Damn, I hope they make those a production model.
> I've been wanting a 7 string tele forever.



Waht you said, Donnie. I would like to have a nice 7 string tele.


----------



## darren (Oct 14, 2007)

These aren't really 7-string Teles, though... they're Tele-shaped 7-string Carpenter models.

That said, the black one with the binding and pearloid pickguard is pretty frickin' cool.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but:

Is it just me, or does this guitar only have 3 wound strings on it?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 14, 2007)

This Tele is sweet


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 14, 2007)

I think it would look awesome with a reversed pointy headstock.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 14, 2007)

^

That would be just KILLER.
+1.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, old thread. 

I would like to see this in a 7. 







Fender.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 15, 2007)

darren said:


> These aren't really 7-string Teles, though... they're Tele-shaped 7-string Carpenter models.


*exactly*.  anything with a tune-o-matic or a trem ain't a Tele.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 15, 2007)

MerlinTKD said:


> Are Stef's necks wider than standard (so to speak) 7's? Every time I see one of his guitars, the neck looks wider than other models or brands...
> 
> Or maybe it's just my eyes...



Dude that's what i think every time i see Dino play. and you KNOW his necks aren't fat cos they're ibbys. I think they both suffer from chubby little hand syndrome!! Makes all the necks look huge.


----------



## Groff (Oct 15, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> Dude that's what i think every time i see Dino play. and you KNOW his necks aren't fat cos they're ibbys.



Just because it's an ibanez doesn't mean they got theirs with a wider nut width custom.

I actually prefer my 6'ers to have a slightly wider nut width. A wider neck doesn't neccesarily mean a "fatter" neck.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate people who bump old threads completely unnecessarily. I'm gonna start negrepping them. The date above the post isn't there for radiation shielding, you know.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 15, 2007)

So if u dont like it so bad why do u have to waste your precious time and bitch about it? Dont open it then.


----------



## Groff (Oct 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I hate people who bump old threads completely unnecessarily. I'm gonna start negrepping them. The date above the post isn't there for radiation shielding, you know.



Wow... I didn't realize just how old this tread was.  

The read the newest few posts and it said posted 'today'

Holy crap.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 15, 2007)

Apex1rg7x said:


> So if u dont like it so bad why do u have to waste your precious time and bitch about it? Dont open it then.



1- Ouch.  No Harmony Central mode here.
2- You have to open it to see the date posts were made.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 15, 2007)

If the guy opended it and didnt know better who cares? U dont have to start complaing to him and threatening to neg-rep him. Some people may wanna see this thread agin..i personally like seeing those esp teles so whats the big deal?


----------



## darren (Oct 15, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> *exactly*.  anything with a tune-o-matic or a trem ain't a Tele.



The bridge i can live with, but humbuckers in the bridge and middle positions are about as un-Tele-like as possible.


----------



## Euthanasia (Oct 16, 2007)

i hate tele's, but this black one is kinds sweet...!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2007)

Lozek said:


> Tele's are grim. End of


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 16, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I would like to see this in a 7.  Fender.


i finally got started on mine over the weekend:


----------



## playstopause (Oct 16, 2007)

^

 That's going to be a 7?


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> That's going to be a 7?


yep! here's my mockup:


----------



## playstopause (Oct 16, 2007)

Holymother!

Do you take orders yet?


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Oct 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Holymother! Do you take orders yet?


sorry, no. my guitars look nice in pics, but they aren't perfect enough to build for money.

i will be selling extra Tele-7 bridges, once my machine-shop order arrives. i had to get a minimum order, so i will have several extra bridges. they'll look just like the one in the mockup except they'll be made of chromed steel instead of paper.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 16, 2007)

It's going to be nice guitar 
More pics as soon possible


----------



## jem_legacy (Oct 17, 2007)

Had no idea I bumped this ancient thread.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 18, 2007)

It's ok. Don't let Stitch get into you 

Just check the date on the last post in a thread... in case it's a couple of months old.


----------



## brother mack (Feb 15, 2008)

Heres the full pic of the one prevously attached on an older post. I love that custom, if they made a production model i would buy it in a heartbeat.


Love teles for some unknown reason.

You guys seen his custom v's? Stellar!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 15, 2008)

My favourite of his is that one with the crazy coloured camo, it's wild! I'm not sold on a 7-string tele though... the V on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

It was posted before my friend


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 15, 2008)

If those ESP Teles were carved like the Fender Special Edition series, I think my head would have exploded


----------



## brother mack (Feb 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> It was posted before my friend


 
Ah, so they have! Cheers


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 16, 2008)

Papa Shank said:


> I want that so bad
> infact, screw the Ibanez 8. if ESP were to make this a production model I'll be buying it.




this is over a year old and that tele is not going to be a production model i wish it was though.


----------

